# Sony Ericson W580i Bluetooth Problem



## wantsomegrubb (Mar 4, 2009)

I've had my Sony Ericson for about 8 months now and it has worked great. Just the other day though the bluetooth stopped working. So I tried turning it off and then back on and it worked once.

I have come to find out that for every time I turn it off and then back on that the bluetooth will work once immediately after, but not after that, until I turn it off and back on again.

Does anyone have an answer for how to fix this?


----------

